# Will you shelter in place or bugout ?



## LaMar (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi folks, I am a long time off grid homesteader, survivalist and author and I am curious if people are planning to shelter in place in an emergency or do you have a bug out plan ?

Without going into personal detail where would you go in a national emergency or disaster that forces you to leave your home and are you preparing for that ?

LaMar


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Our plan is to bug in. If our place becomes uninhabitable, and extremely dangerous we will bug out, but not to a shelter. Love your place. It looks awesome!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I saw your video on YouTube; Very Nice! I have too many kids at home (6 of them, 5-15) and two out of the house (one is pregnant) so not much chance of bugging out. We'll have to shelter in place. However, If I absolutely had to leave, we would head to the Olympic Mountains about an hour away and go from there. Kids eat up all of the cash so I'm no where near where I would like to be for preps.


----------



## HeadofThePack (Apr 28, 2012)

Love the house, Personally I would do something about that antenna though. We are Buggin-in. If my home were to become uninhabitable I wouldn't be going anywhere,,,,,I'd be done for anyway.
We the (HTP) group family are buggin here, So, short of a nukem we shouldn't have to go anywhere. ::rambo:: ::saber:: :lol:


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Ive gotta bug in bud, no other option for me


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Same for me. Bugging in along with my family and supplies.


----------



## bigdv519 (Apr 30, 2012)

For me and my family, it depends on the situation. We live within a couple hundred yards of a giant abandoned big box store. It became a FEMA center during Hurricane Katrina. In the situation that a crowd would become uncontrolled and we move into WROL, I think we we still try to bug in to defend ourselves and our property (and supplies). 

When Hurricane Rita came around, we choose to Bug out. We should have stayed in town, as the Hurricane turned to the East, but we didn't have much time to decide.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll be doing whatever the situation calls for. My appraisal of this area is not good though, this place will be riots and bodies in the roads within 24 hours as I estimate it. That being said I have a moderate amount of food water and all the gear I need to take off and retrofit a small cabin or structure of that nature with stuff and supplies and power. Just got my hands on a better BOV so luckily I won't have any problems getting along the trails and carrying all my preps. My pal and me have extensive crop and livestock operations, that will do as a start for the bugging in I suppose.


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

I want to bug in, however, I worry that if things get really bad, that we will have to bug out. I live in a two family home, one way up the front and one way up the back.. not difficult to protect, but if we really tick off someone who wants up, whos to say they wont burn us out. Ill be adding emergency ladders to 3 locations in our home that will get us out if that is the case.

In the mean time, I am looking into getting a trailer that I can hitch to the back of my truck.. if my neighbor will allow me (as we live in a more rural area), I will keep the trailer in his drive or in his garage if its not too run down. (the garage would be perfect.. most wont bother with it) In the event things get out of hand, the trailer will already be stocked and locked up good.. we just need to hitch and go.. I personally plan on driving to the mountains if at all humanly possible.



bigdogbuc said:


> Kids eat up all of the cash so I'm no where near where I would like to be for preps.


I hear you.. thats why I have been using coupons to help me get smaller things.. I have an older daughter 2 hours south of me, and a step son who lives outside the house.. in the mean time, I have a 12 year old and a 7 month old.. oh and my husband..trust me, I hear you. I would love to chat with you about bobs and such..  If you want.


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

Im planning on bugging in. But if need be. I would probably head west 1.5 miles to my parents' house, since its better fortified.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

bug in, and i love your casa man! Glad that fire didn't wipe it all out!


----------



## Washingtonprep (May 14, 2012)

The ideal situation for everyone would be to bug in but I feel because of the number of grocery stores within a two mile radius of my home will bring too many hungry people to my door looking for food when the store was empty


----------



## Frog Wrangler (Apr 25, 2012)

Stay in place for me. We are in a rural area that would likely not be stampeded with "looters". I have a wealth of food around me..especially since I just found that old apple orchard. 

Worse case scenario we could take off on our horses or ATV's for higher ground until we reclaimed our house. 

I have also been thinking of ways our Goose neck 18ft long horse trailer could be converted in emergency scenario's. To make it a mobile- armored -supplies- camper.
ex: Put a mattress in the goose neck section to sleep. by leaving the livestock slats open, you can shoot out the sides for protection. A couple chains and padlocks, nobody could mess with ya while sleeping. Heck they probably wouldn't even see ya up there or expect ya to be there, etc.


----------



## bass4x4 (May 15, 2012)

For now we will be have to bug in.

Eric


----------



## jack.of.all.trades (May 6, 2012)

I'm definitely bugging in. I'll go down in a blaze of glory protecting what's mine.


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

We will be bugging in. I have children, grandchildren and my parents are in no shape to travel. I live a couple miles out of town and have a few acres and while it's not ideal, i believe me and my family will do better staying put!


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

jack.of.all.trades said:


> I'm definitely bugging in. I'll go down in a blaze of glory protecting what's mine.


Me too! I am the bug out location for all of my immediate family. I have 4 daughters and a grand daughter. They including BFs will head straight here from Town as I am rural. Then we do our best to protect it.


----------



## prankster (May 25, 2012)

Bugging in for sure!  BTW-your place looks great!


----------



## Durogity (May 10, 2012)

We're planing on buggin in, our high rise is the only one in our town and I think it'll be a good fortress if indeed I can fortify it before fortification is needed, we are however three hours drive from the closest town so bugging out will be a long journey which could backfire in the long run. But we are preparing for the possability of bugging out in a hurry.


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

Best plans are for bugging in. We live in semi rural area & have a good amount of supplies here. Worst case is having to bug out to our place in the mountains. It takes a min. of 2.5 hrs to get there on a good day & have to travel thru a city (no real way around it) so that would be a second choice. Better chance of living off the land up there though. Might make that a long term SHTF location.


----------



## preop (Jun 7, 2012)

u'll have to bugout, all aboveground buildings are easy to find and approach/take out. they will be searched for goodies again and again, and shooting at people just convinces them that you have stuff worth taking. I"ll bugout, but not very far. Just to the local water source and woods surrounding it, to the concealed spiderhole and the cached food there. Nobody is going to see me for a year, if shtf. Use the cover of the spiderhole to dig the horizontal shelter and shore it up (shoring cached nearby) with 18" of dirt overhead. Enough that driving a tile spade into the ground won't find the hole, nor will raid soften it enough that a man's weight will collapse it, but not enough weight or material over my head to trap or smother me if it collapses. Any man can make the concealing "lid" for the spiderhole, excavate and scatter/hide the dirt, in one night. 2 ft square by 4 ft deep. After you dive into it, dig out the little hole for your feet, so that you can sit in it comfortably. If anyone, pre shtf, finds your spiderhole, what would make them think that it amounts to a damn, hmm? They are most unlikely to return to it, post shtf. They won't know about the nearby concealed digging tools or shoring materials, or the concealed drums of food. So the area is just another hunk of woods.


----------



## rob (Dec 5, 2012)

I hope to hunker down. This is why we moved out to the country and set up our operation. We have electricity, yet when it goes, we are still going to make it, if supplies and resources are the major issues. It is my opinion that if at all possible, the life you expect to live should be close to the life you now live. If you are already use to heating with wood and raising your own food when the time comes to execute your Apocalypsis plan the is little change. I realize that Bugging out could be necessary, and we are working on that, but I think that the odds are fair to good that we will be hunkered down.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I plan on staying where i am. 
A dozen people will be coming here.
I am well supplied and they will be bringing their assets.
We have a potable river and a well, plus 100 acres of hardwood for heat.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

LaMar said:


> Hi folks, I am a long time off grid homesteader, survivalist and author and I am curious if people are planning to shelter in place in an emergency or do you have a bug out plan ?
> 
> Without going into personal detail where would you go in a national emergency or disaster that forces you to leave your home and are you preparing for that ?
> 
> LaMar


Nice place you have!

I plan to bug in. we live in a rural area and own about 40 acres of land. That's wooded and non wooded. I plan to start gardening once it warms up, why not save some grocery money? I'd like some livestock, such as ducks (for eggs), goats (for milk), and a horse (mainly for transportation and the fun of riding) but my dad isn't too big into getting farm animals.. He doesn't want to deal with the work that's involved, so I suppose I will have to wait until I have a house of my own.

My boyfriend plans to build a home within a couple years and we already plan to live together. So at least then I'll be able to prep as I please  He has chickens and is getting ducks in the spring, he also wants to get goats too. He also says he wouldn't mind if I got a horse either haha.

Someone said you have a YouTube? What is your user name?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are out side the city and will Bug in and hold what is ours. The plan involves 25-30 people to keep everything going and security we can support more if needed be but once we lock down we can provide our needs.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If a city is zapped real bad by some bigtime disaster, the power and water will be off, but at least the ruins will provide shelter from the elements, and we can live off our water/food stocks for a while-









And monitor news broadcasts (if there are any) on our battery radio-









But when our food/water runs out, and if there's no prospect of government relief convoys, we'll HAVE to get out of the city, my tent is my 'bugout location'- 









and can be set up anywhere, preferably near a river for all the drinking water and fish i'll need, and near woods teeming with game.
That's the theory anyway, I can't fish or hunt for toffee (sniffle)









At least when the first fingers of winter frosts begin creeping across the landscape we could move into some deserted property to stay warmer-









Not bad, just light a few candles and you'd never know the world had ended outside..


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It could go either way. I prepare for both.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't really have a choice. We will be staying here. I could go to the mountains of Colorado, I still have friends there but that is a 13 hour normal drive from here. In a shtf scenario, I seriously doubt if we could make it. I would really like to be farther out of town but the finances won't allow it right now. We are debt free and want to stay that way. We are in our 60's and hiking out is not a good option for us with no real place to head. 

I have been prepping for a long time. Doing most of this by myself it has been a lot of trial and error. My wife was anti gun until we were in a situation where it looked like we needed one. I pulled out a revolver I had hidden and put in on my lap. She was glad I had it and now she is ok with it. She thought preppers were crazy until I finally convinced her to think about it differently. In our area we are prone to tornado's. We also have the occasional ice storm and thunderstorms that knock out power. After watching on the news how bad people can have it, we now have 3-6 months food and water supply depending on how much of her family shows up. Like many people I know, she thinks the current situation will work itself out. It always has before so why should now be different.

I am working on getting her to think about a place in the country. I don't know if I can do this but even if I can convince her it will be farther in the future when we can afford it.

If the mob's want my stuff, it will cost them dearly.


----------



## 45reloader (Nov 3, 2012)

I have to stay no way to move all my gear and if I do bug out I will just circle around and head back home after trouble has passed. And I hope my low income home gets passed by.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

Depends on the situation w us. We would prefer to stay put here in SW Missouri but prepare to retire to the farm(120 acres 200 miles away). Or if need be 500 miles away with friends in rural Texas.


----------

